# Our sweet, goofy golden



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you for posting the photos of Charlie! He certainly was a handsome boy. It sounds like he had a great personality too.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

What beautiful beautiful pictures! I am so sorry for your loss and at such a young age. Charlie looks like a very sweet wonderful. boy.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwww....what sweet pics of Charlie...sorry about your loss...way too young....Run Free Charlie....find all the other goldens waiting at the bridge for us.....


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, what beautiful pictures! He is a handsome boy that deserved to be with you much longer. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He sure was a handsome boy! I hope my Fozzie and my Gallagher are showing him the ropes at the Bridge.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

He is beautiful. I know it is so hard when we have to say goodbye. They are so loved and so much a part of the family. So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. I hope Charlie finds my Allie to hang with till we see them again.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So sad that handsome boys life was so short.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Loved the pics! I bet Charlie is on the party committee at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So many great pictures of Charlie Cooper, what a beautifl boy he was. 

Again, I am so very sorry for your loss of him, I know he was a wonderful boy. 

Godspeed Charlie Cooper.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Rest In Peace - Charlie Cooper


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Charlie was sure a handsome and happy boy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so so terribly sorry. He was a stunning boy. Thank you for coming to tell us about your lovely boy and for sharing the photos. Many of us here know the pain you are feeling right now,..to lose a much loved Golden is heartbreaking.
Please share anything you wish to with us anytime and know we are here for you.
Run free lovely Charlie Cooper x


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am so sorry about your Charlie. Photos are great, he sure was funny and had big personality. It is hard, 3 years is short but it looks like a happy life. I know you will miss him. I mis my furry angel, she has been at the bridge for 5 weeks. My heart and thoughts goes to you...
Sleep softly handsome Charlie...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about Charlie

Rest In Peace Charlie


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to read about your Charlie. Rest peacefully big guy. I hope you find our Oakley. He loved to be goofy and silly too.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Charlie. Thank you for sharing pictures of him. Looks like he was very happy. RIP sweet Charlie. He will live in your heart forever!!


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear Charlie. I know my Max was happy to meet him at the bridge.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, I'm so sorry. Cancer sucks. Thank you for sharing his photos and story. 

Charlie will now remembered by countless strangers.


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

So very handsome and happy. His years were short but filled with joy. My cute little 3 year old golden is at the bridge and hoping for a date. Her name is Birdie. She will show him the ropes. My sympathies.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Charlie, a beautiful boy.

Sleep softly Charlie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

I just love your pictures of Charlie Cooper-you can tell the love you shared!
I am so very sorry!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your thoughtful words. Each and every one of them meant so much to my family and I. You guys are amazing. I miss Charlie so much, but this forum really does help. I think of you and miss you every day Charlie..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Charlie Cooper. It is never easy and even harder to lose your best friend so young. I am just at a loss of words.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 11, 2013)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am very sorry for your loss of Charlie Cooper. It is never easy and even harder to lose your best friend so young. I am just at a loss of words.


Buddy's mom forever,

Thank you for kind words. I know it is so tough losing them at any age, but after looking at others' posts on here, I can see that it does not get easier regardless of their age. Such a sad thing, we just love them so much. Thanks again.


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

So sorry about your dear Charlie. It is such an incredible loss, these dear friends of ours. A little over a month for us. Thoughts and memories still bring on the tears. This is a good good place to heal. The folks here are wonderful.


----------

